# The Lost Atlantis



## Astaldo (Nov 16, 2004)

Yesterday in the news I heard that an American scientist and researcher, Robert Sharmast (I dont't if it is written like this) claims that he found Atlantis 100 km east from Cyprus.

He said that he found 60 points that are the same as Platon wrote.Especially the hill where Acropolis was supposed to be is exactly the same. If it a coincidence all these it is the greates coincidence of all time.


----------



## Aulë (Nov 16, 2004)

Astaldo said:


> Yesterday in the news I heard that an American scientist and researcher, Robert Sharmast (I dont't if it is written like this) claims that he found Atlantis 100 km east from Cyprus.
> 
> He said that he found 60 points that are the same as Platon wrote.Especially the hill where Acropolis was supposed to be is exactly the same. If it a coincidence all these it is the greates coincidence of all time.


Yes, I read that in the paper this morning. It would be nice if it were true- think of all the artifacts they could discover if they could remove all that sediment!

The thing that puts doubt in my mind though, is how the water table could rise 1.5 kms to cover Atlantis....yet other cities of that era reported no such major change? Yes, I know there is a religious reason behind that- with God punishing the Atlantis citizens for being greedy- but I want _scientific_ evidence. Perhaps a major shift in the tectonic plates?


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 16, 2004)

I've read somewhere or heard few years ago that all the area of the Aegean Sea as it is today was earth and not sea but I have no proof for this. Maybe this was the reason that Atlantis sunk.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 16, 2004)

That would be so kick-buttesque!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 17, 2004)

Aulë said:


> Yes, I read that in the paper this morning. It would be nice if it were true- think of all the artifacts they could discover if they could remove all that sediment!



As the geologist said, "My sediments exactly!" 



> The thing that puts doubt in my mind though, is how the water table could rise 1.5 kms to cover Atlantis....yet other cities of that era reported no such major change? Yes, I know there is a religious reason behind that- with God punishing the Atlantis citizens for being greedy- but I want _scientific_ evidence. Perhaps a major shift in the tectonic plates?



I doubt that the water table rose. It's more likely that the tectonic plate at that point sank. It wouldn't surprise me that an earthquake (or a series of them) and/or volcanic activity of sufficient force could have done something like that. And if that happened, I doubt if anything survived intact. Another possibility — it's all "green cheese" — an ancient urban legend.

Barley


----------



## Arvedui (Nov 17, 2004)

Another theory: Maybe the people who lived there tried to reach the lands of the Gods, and that Earth was remade because of the anger of the Gods. I think I have read that theory somewhere...


----------



## DGoeij (Nov 17, 2004)

If I'm not mistaken the number of 'I've found Atlantis!' claims is up to 16 now.


----------



## Manwe (Nov 30, 2004)

I've found Atlantis!!!!Oh wait thats Atlanta oh well...

Anyway, Lets just say Atlantis at one point did exist and that this place is it, would anyone be willing to spend the money on this enormous excavation, no, UNDERWATER excavation job?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 30, 2004)

Astaldo said:


> I've read somewhere or heard few years ago that all the area of the Aegean Sea as it is today was earth and not sea but I have no proof for this. Maybe this was the reason that Atlantis sunk.



This reminds me of the fact that in California, sea fossils have been found up in the Santa Monica Mountains, indicating that the land has _risen_ over time (I don't know how much). Who's to say that the opposite didn't happen around the Cyprus area?  

Barley


----------



## Uminya (Nov 30, 2004)

If Atlantis were on the lower plate of a inducting boundary (I think that's the term) then it could have been pulled under the crust of the Earth. It would have had to have been on the edge of a sea-trench, though...


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Nov 30, 2004)

If it is in the region I believe is referenced, there was a very large volcanic explosion which occurred in antiquity that devastated the area and wiped out what was a thriving culture. It may be that Atlantis was a legend arising from that great tragedy. However, no one will be sure until and unless some artifacts of a totally unknown culture are revealed or at least artifacts that predate more familiar cultural objects that might lead to the conclusion that the site was the origination of things adapted by later cultures.

Anyway, the found Sodom and Gomorrah and even Troy, so it is possible that the culture which served as the basis of the Atlantean legend might also come to light. It is certainly a more positive endeavor than some of the other things going on in the world.....!


----------



## scotsboyuk (Nov 30, 2004)

It has always astounded me that more research into an 'Atlantean civilisation' existing in, the present day, Sahara Desert hasn't been conducted. The Sahara was once an extremely fertile area and it seems likely that such an area would have supported humans. Could humans living in this area have been advanced?

The Sphinx has been dated to around ten or twelve thousand years old based on water erosion damage. This damage would be consistent with rains, which obviously do not exist in any great abundance in that region today. The head of the Sphinx is also a lot smaller than its body, indicating that the Egyptians possibly remade the original head, indeed the Sphinx has the overall characteristics of a lion.

If an antedeluvian civilisation did exist in this region and was the victim of some sort of ecological disaster ten or twelve thousand years ago (coinciding with the end of the last ice age) then it is conceivable that they could have passed their knowledge down through the generatiions, with it gradually being lost over time. Certainly this may explain why the earlier Egyptian pyramids are of a better quality than the later one,when modern convention tells us that the reverse should be true.

One last point, a civilisation inhabiting the Sahara wuld satisfy the estimates of Atlantis' size that Plato made much better than any civilisation that could have existed in the Aegean.


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 9, 2004)

scotsboyuk said:


> Certainly this may explain why the earlier Egyptian pyramids are of a better quality than the later one,when modern convention tells us that the reverse should be true.


I thought it was aliens behind that


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 12, 2004)

Yeah, of course! (do you speak of the Goa'uld?) 

Anywho...we watched a movie in Scinece on Friday about atlantis. Supposedly they have also found REALLY good evidence that Atlantis used to be a bigger land attatched to the island Thera in the medditterainan (sorry about the mangled spelling-esp. to anyone who lives in the area. My mind is a blank right now and has been for about four hours.)


----------

